# frozen water bottles??



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Just wondering how everyone overcomes the problem of frozen water bottles in this weather on hutches that are outside or in sheds. I have 18 guinea pigs and 3 rabbits all of which live outside very happily, one hutch of guineas ond one shed with bunnies in always have frozen water bottles. I have tried putting bottle covers on them but the spouts still freeze, i change them 4 x a day so they have plenty of access to fresh water but just wondered if anyone had found a successfull way of stopping the problem???


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Same problem here.. we have managed to solve the water freezing by putting a thick sports sock over the bottle followed by a bottle snug however the spout is still freezign andf when that happens they obviously cant drink the unfrozen water ughhhhh!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes exactly!! We would be millionaires i guess if we could design a freeze free water bottle spout!! LOL


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm i typed "how to stop water bottles freezing" into my good friend google, and there seem quite a few ways on how to stop the actual water in the bottle from freezing, but nothing on the spout lol. So yeah, there's still the gap for you to become millionaires


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm using my mums suggestion which is wrapping a folded tea towel with hay in the middle around the bottle and then putting a bottle snug over the top. I'm letting the hay stick out around the bottom (spout end) so it kind of surrounds the spout but so they can still drink. I've not had frozen bottle or spout since doing this, I've been using warm water as well so the hay holds the heat in for ages stopping it from cooling as fast. That and having one of the snuggle safes under the bottle I'm having no problems.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'm using my mums suggestion which is wrapping a folded tea towel with hay in the middle around the bottle and then putting a bottle snug over the top. I'm letting the hay stick out around the bottom (spout end) so it kind of surrounds the spout but so they can still drink. I've not had frozen bottle or spout since doing this, I've been using warm water as well so the hay holds the heat in for ages stopping it from cooling as fast. That and having one of the snuggle safes under the bottle I'm having no problems.


Ahhhhh I didnt realise that it stops the spout too... Right today im trying this!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Weather has warmed up now so it isn't a problem at the mo, but thanks for your advice i will try that next time. X


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry i know im joining this thread a little late but i was about to post my own...thanks to Kammie...frozen bottles has been the biggest prob ive had this snowfall. Followed by my own pipes freezing. My hutch is in a shed!! But that made no difference at all. Thanks everyone. xx


----------

